# Box Elder Vase



## Gary Max (Nov 19, 2006)

Fresh off the Lathe last night---She stands a full 12 inchs tall.
Finish is just a light BlO and Mineral Spirits---not buffed
Box Elder 
I call the form a Onion Vase


----------



## jssmith3 (Nov 19, 2006)

Gary, the vase if beautiful, I can't wait to turn some of my box elder blanks I got from you but have been to busy to just play cause of special orders. Marvelous job though.
Janet


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 19, 2006)

WOW!  Beautiful turning, Gary.  You know, if you slice and batter up some onions for deep frying, I could come over and give you a first person impression! [8D]


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 19, 2006)

Nice[]


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 19, 2006)

Lou ---lets see----Batter made with enriched flour---not on the list of food I can eat---Deep fried---to funny---same list.
Onions with some lettuce----maybe--- without any dressing.
Janet-- one must make time to enjoy----I think that is written in stone somewhere I just can't remember where.


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 19, 2006)

Nice Job!


----------



## bob393 (Nov 19, 2006)

Nice[]


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Great looking vase, nice work.


----------



## kkwall (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice work.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 20, 2006)

Gary, that is a beautiful vase.  How thick are the walls?  And I bet killed lettuce and onions are out of the question also. []


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 20, 2006)

Love the color.  That's a beautiful piece.


----------

